# let the fun begin



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

So it's the 2nd day of hunting. Thursday I saw 6 doe and a nice buck. Hopefully today I take one home.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I missed a Doe,30 yards just before dark.Had a Forky go by.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Stay after them Rock!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

There is a nice big fat 3 point laying right outside the cabin, it has hung around all morning. The deer around here are so tame that you can walk right up to them, being it is fall and he is a buck I'm not going to....James


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Didn't see a thing. Think I'll try again in the morning. I did get a stand moved into a promising spot though.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

jwal10 said:


> There is a nice big fat 3 point laying right outside the cabin, it has hung around all morning. The deer around here are so tame that you can walk right up to them, being it is fall and he is a buck I'm not going to....James


Been there done that.We're always looking for a Deer to keep us company.






























big rockpile


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Their supposed to be feeding you not the other way around. Very cool pics though. I'm sure it's order cool to ha e deer that tame around the house.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

My hubby took my SIL out last week, SIL's first bowhunting experience, we all told him "don't feel bad if you don't get one your first time out". He got one - he got TWO - a huge record book muley AND a cow elk. Beginners luck I guess.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Never give up! Good luck.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

We've got a fair amount of deer on the property. It's just a matter of time, and a little luck.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Any luck yet?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

No luck yet. I've seen a couple of nice bucks and some does. I don't think it will pick up toil the corns down. Then game on, until then i'm after a doe for the freezer. The lil' lady want some to eat pretty bad. Figure I will brave the mosquitos til I get one for her. And if she gets one before me i'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Getting ready to go back out,I've been dealing with a Cold hard to call them in by Coughing your Head off.

big rockpile


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen a lot of big white tails this year here in northern Missouri!


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

They have a caugh silenced at cabella's I've been meaning to get one. I spooked a buck walking in the other day when I caughed. I didn't even see until I caughed and he took off. He was a little guy so I wasn't all that worried about it. The property ---- near butts up to a state park and is only a few miles of the river. There's a couple off nice white tails back there. I wanna try my hand a trapping there's two ponds and a creek on the property as well. It's my first at this spot but it has potential.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest elk my husband ever got was called in by his noisy unwrapping of a granola bar. Now when he goes out he crinkles the wrapper in his pocket. Dang if it he didn't call in another bull that way yesterday. Couldn't get a shot off, but he's back out there now, crinkling.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

6 days until my part of Texas' bow season opens up. i have a huge spike that needs to go to the freezer. with the drouth, anything is on the list for freezer camp. 

it will do them a favor to thin out the numbers with the prediction of a bad winter(range conditions, no moisture & browse already dead)


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I have noticed as soon as I open a twinky and a soda I have some does coming by. Thought it was unrelated until now.lol


----------

